# AC Separation



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

Happened Wednesday at Keystone. Every employee I talked to didn't help at all...including ski patrol/boo boo building. Nice to know my season pass can't afford me a sling when I need it. 

Anyone have this injury? Mines only level 1.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, i had an un-treated type III when i was like 19. Type I is only pain. Tylenol or ibuprofen and get back out there. I wouldn't let it keep ya off the hill, especially on a trip.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Had a grade III about 10 years ago (also untreated). Kept me out of commission for about 10 weeks. Grade I sucks but you could realistically be back on your board in 2-3 weeks with easy, risk free riding, and fully healed in 4-6.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've done level 1 and 2. As mentioned ibuprofen or motrin. I would recommend eating a little bit of Jello as it helps with the injury regrowth. Also do slow movement PT. 

Also Keystone blows goat ass.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

I had a level 1 as well one summer. Massage by a physiotherapist accelerated the healing faster than anything else. Hurt like a bitch but was noticeably better after only two sessions


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

Deacon said:


> Yeah, i had an un-treated type III when i was like 19. Type I is only pain. Tylenol or ibuprofen and get back out there. I wouldn't let it keep ya off the hill, especially on a trip.





Extremo said:


> Had a grade III about 10 years ago (also untreated). Kept me out of commission for about 10 weeks. Grade I sucks but you could realistically be back on your board in 2-3 weeks with easy, risk free riding, and fully healed in 4-6.


Thanks guys. Will take your advice.



BurtonAvenger said:


> I've done level 1 and 2. As mentioned ibuprofen or motrin. I would recommend eating a little bit of Jello as it helps with the injury regrowth. Also do slow movement PT.
> 
> Also Keystone blows goat ass.


How long til you rode again? I shoulda put Breck on my pass.



ryannorthcott said:


> I had a level 1 as well one summer. Massage by a physiotherapist accelerated the healing faster than anything else. Hurt like a bitch but was noticeably better after only two sessions


How long did u wait to get it massaged? Still in some pain



Appreciate the responses guys


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Once the pain cools down get in there. Last thing you want is some sadistic masseuse digging into your already tender shoulder. 
With that said, the massage therapist said that it's often muscle damage that is the cause of pain and lack of ROM instead of the actual AC joint damage, or it was in my case at least. your case may be different.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

zackmorris said:


> How long til you rode again? I shoulda put Breck on my pass.


The next day.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The next day.


This. A level I is only painful. There's some soft tissue damage but other than being scared to fall on it again, it shouldn't cause any actual problems.


----------

